# Television



## jenna1245 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi again - 

I have another newbie question. What is the television viewing like in Singapore? Is there much english / american shows available? Do you have cable, satellites, or how do you get the reception? I am a US citizen moving there and am embarrassed to admit but love love love my american television programs and will miss them terribly. Is it as bad as I am expecting or will I be suprised?

Thanks.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

check out the selections at StarHub -  TV or SingTel : mio TV : A revolutionary Pay-TV service that will change the way you watch TV

You will be able to kill a lot of time ..  

Heck, there is even a Karaoke channel ..


----------



## Jimmy1978 (Mar 21, 2012)

You'll get american programs and shows but will be heavily censored and probably couple of seasons behind. If you get cable (which is a must), then life would be much easier. Best bet though, get one of those TV that lets you go online.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Jimmy1978: Singapore tv censored ? Don't paint such a bleak picture .. pleaseeeee

even you get Al Jazeera and C Span .. what more could I say ?


----------



## Singapore Saint (Sep 24, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> Jimmy1978: Singapore tv censored ? Don't paint such a bleak picture .. pleaseeeee
> 
> even you get Al Jazeera and C Span .. what more could I say ?


But it is censored.. I never saw a boob on Singapore TV! The film 'Love Actually' was on TV, and the storyline featuring the two porn film stand-ins was completely removed..! Shocking!

And as for Black Swan, if you saw it in Singapore, probably the shortest film you've ever seen! Hooray for file-sharing, finally got to see the good bits!!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Singapore Saint: there is a big difference between censored News and Censored "Adult" / "PG" shows  So far, the Al-Jazeera and C-Span and all are sent - as is !

Well, Starhub and Mio just rebroadcast what comes through the Satellites, so blame their upline, if you want .. haha

Cheers


----------

